# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Semilla de Cacao Mejorada

## Hans Vallejos Lopez

Estimados, mediante la presente para solcitarles si tienen conocimiento donde podria encontrar semilla de cacaco hibrida o mejorada para ser instalada en Amazonas (Ocalli), esto es por Lonya Grande. 
Les Agradesco de antemano por su apoyo. 
Saludos.
HansTemas similares: Semilla de ajo Semilla mejorada de granadilla de Colombia Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo semilla de pepinillo semilla de papa

----------

